# Super pastel x Spider what would i expect ?



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry, having a mental block today :bash: & just wondered if someone could confirm the expected outcome of the above pairing ? thanks for any help given !!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

50% Pastel
50% Bumblebee 

*Odds per egg


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

Cheers, as i thought but it's nice to have someone else confirm it !!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Normal
Pastel
spider
Super Pastel
Bumble bee
Killer bee


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

I wish i could get all of those Joel, but its a super pastel / spider cross not super pastel / bumble bee cross !!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

You could get a Killer bee from a Super pastel x Spider....

Hitting the odds wud be amazing, but you could... I'm sure


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Normal
> Pastel
> spider
> Super Pastel
> ...


your ^ possibles are from a bee x pastel pairing

both parents would have to have a pastel gene, plus either one having a spider gene to produce a killerbee...

me thinks you're playing! : victory:


----------



## Reptile Kingdom (Oct 31, 2007)

Cheers Alan, nice to have it confirmed. I really thought i was having a bad day after reading Joels post. By the way your snake room is looking fantastic !! Makes me really jealous :mf_dribble:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Normal
> Pastel
> spider
> Super Pastel
> ...



There's no way you could have offspring without Pastel in it from a Super Pastel parent.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought you could make a super pastel from, super pastel x normal?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> I thought you could make a super pastel from, super pastel x normal?


No, you can only make super pastels from two pastel-carrying parents.

Super Pastel (homozygous pastel) X Normal (homozygous not pastel) = Pastel (het pastel, het not-pastel).


----------

